# 50% off sale on all Via Rail travel



## Ispolkom (Jun 16, 2012)

Via Rail is having another sale, with 50% off travel in sleeper, sleeper plus, and touring classes. This means that the Skeena in touring class is only $239. Sale ends on 6/19, travel by 9/30.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 17, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> Via Rail is having another sale, with 50% off travel in sleeper, sleeper plus, and touring classes. This means that the Skeena in touring class is only $239. Sale ends on 6/19, travel by 9/30.


The Skeena from Vancouver-Prince Rupert is still THAT expensive even with the discounts? That is crazy! Toronto to Vancouver is a much better deal IMO!


----------



## pennyk (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks. I am hoping to be able to do a round trip on the Ocean in early September.


----------



## jis (Jun 18, 2012)

pennyk said:


> Thanks. I am hoping to be able to do a round trip on the Ocean in early September.


Weeellll..... Looks like I am headed to Halifax again over the Labor Day weekend. I love that town! Penny, if you are on the Ocean on Sept 1, you'll find me.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 18, 2012)

jis said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I am hoping to be able to do a round trip on the Ocean in early September.
> ...



I made reservations this morning and I will be on the Ocean on September 5th. If you forget to get off the train, maybe I will see you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 18, 2012)

You'll be on *The* *Ocean*? I'd rather be on a *TRAIN*! Less waves!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 18, 2012)

Wait a minute, isn't there suppsed to be a accent mark somewhere on the "Ocean".


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 18, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Wait a minute, isn't there suppsed to be a accent mark somewhere on the "Ocean".


 

Correct, if you are writing it in French, it's........ l'Océan. In English, it's just the Ocean.


----------



## jacorbett70 (Jun 19, 2012)

I got in on the last day of the sale to travel Toronto-Vancouver 9/18-22.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 19, 2012)

jacorbett70 said:


> I got in on the last day of the sale to travel Toronto-Vancouver 9/18-22.




Do you plan to ride every route in Canada also. :lol: :lol:

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## yarrow (Jun 24, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> The Skeena from Vancouver-Prince Rupert is still THAT expensive even with the discounts?


i thought the skeena route was jasper to prince rupert


----------



## jis (Jun 24, 2012)

pennyk said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > pennyk said:
> ...


You get there on the 6th while I fly out of there on the 4th. If you happen to pass by New York on the way back let me know. Maybe we can meet up again and I can tease you about your seven layers again, :lol: but we can at least have a drink together somewhere by Penn Station like the last time.

I will let the hotel in Halifax know to treat you well


----------



## OBS (Jun 24, 2012)

yarrow said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > The Skeena from Vancouver-Prince Rupert is still THAT expensive even with the discounts?
> ...


You are correct, originates in Jasper...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 26, 2012)

OBS said:


> yarrow said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian Hardcore said:
> ...


Ooops, my bad. Then the Skeena has even worse value, such a short route for so much money!


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 26, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Ooops, my bad. Then the Skeena has even worse value, such a short route for so much money!


What an odd thought, that the value of a scenic railroad is in proportion to its mileage. Do you actually think that St. Paul - Minot is a better deal than Denver - Grand Junction, because the former route is 200 miles longer?


----------

